

Where in the world is Jerry Yang? (Sing title like carmen sandiego song for fun) - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/21/where-in-the-world-is-jerry-yang/

======
cdr
Not enough syllables.

~~~
nirmal
I also tried and failed at his suggestion.

------
alaskamiller
Oh, hey, yet another fluffy rant. Thanks.

